# 9 week old pup



## Tracystewart (May 22, 2019)

Hi,
We picked up our gorgeous girl Maisie 3 days ago and on both nights she has went into her crate at night absolutely fine, cries maybe for about 10 seconds then settles straight away. We were expecting new born baby levels of sleep so are pleasantly surprised! We have been taking her out at 12am, 4am then we get up about 6.30am and let her out again. I’m not sure if I need to let her out at all? She doesn’t bark or make a peep but when we come downstairs and dim the lights she’s sitting there all calm waiting on us to take her out. Even when she goes for her pee and poo (on the mat!) she goes back in to the crate again absolutely fine and settles quickly. 
Should we chance our luck and maybe just do 1 pee during the night? Has anyone else experienced this? I don’t want to leave her too long and mess this up! 
Thanks


----------



## Wendaka1969 (Sep 10, 2019)

We brought our new puppy home on Friday she was 8 weeks old. On the first 2 nights she went to bed about 11.30ish. She woke us at 4.30am had a wee on her mat then went back to her crate. Then up again at 6.30am. Last night went to bed at 11.30pm and lasted till 7am. We have put a baby monitor in our room so we could hear her. I can't believe how well she is doing.


----------



## Julia001 (Oct 24, 2019)

We have an 8 week old called Winnie. She was brought up in a family home and I think it’s really helped as they put the cover over the puppies cage at 1030 and went downstairs to see the puppies at 6.30am. We have had Winnie 3 days and I move the crate by our bed at night and put a cover over it. She also has a tee shirt of mine in her bed. She sleeps all night and is totally clean. I think as she can feel I am near she is fine. She only has 2 settings in the day- fast asleep or whirlwind😂😂


----------



## Chase’shuman (Nov 9, 2019)

for A 9 week old puppy you should take them out to pee every two hours. They are puppies and can only hold their bladders so long. Rule of thumb one hour for every month they are old. My Chase who is a Cockapoo came from a breeder who had obviously crate trained him and had started to potty train him so my job was much easier. Take your puppy out whether they whine to go out or not. My boy who is now 6 months old will whine and bark at me to go out if I’ve waited too long between potty walks. 

From the beginning I put his crate right next to my bed and when I wake up in the morning he is sitting in his crate not making a sound but waiting for me to take him out.


----------

